# MTB: Nassahegan - Early Sunday, 8/24



## Greg (Aug 21, 2008)

Wanna get on trail bright and early at 7 am. Fast pace. Plan is to do this ride again:

http://crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=432

But I'd like to go a bit deeper into Session Woods to bring the mileage up a bit - probably 11 or 12+ miles and the goal is to finish it in 3 hours or less. I'll be recrossing Scoville at some point so if you want to join me for the first or second leg, that's cool. We can determine the mid-point time if that's the case. It will be determined by which section we hit first.

Who's down?


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 21, 2008)

Will there be tailgating afterwards?


----------



## Greg (Aug 21, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Will there be tailgating afterwards?



That's Steve's call. I probably won't be partaking. An early start so I can salvage the rest of the day.


----------



## powhunter (Aug 21, 2008)

I may bust out half the ride with ya....gotta work at 12 so I dont want to be too beat....Greg did JP call ya??

steve


----------



## Greg (Aug 21, 2008)

powhunter said:


> I may bust out half the ride with ya....gotta work at 12 so I dont want to be too beat....Greg did JP call ya??
> 
> steve



I got a voicemail from him. Is he coming along? If so, I'll bring the bike. Do you want to do the first leg (7 am) or the second leg (~8:30 am)? What kinda riding would you rather do? Bigger climb/techy downhills or more flowy singletrack?


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 21, 2008)

I am a solid maybe at this point. I have a BBQ saturday afternoon and then my brothers Jack & Jill that night.I am not planning on drinking that much so there is a good chance I will be able to make it


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> Bigger climb/techy downhills or more flowy singletrack?



So are you starting out techy or flowy?


----------



## powhunter (Aug 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> I got a voicemail from him. Is he coming along? If so, I'll bring the bike. Do you want to do the first leg (7 am) or the second leg (~8:30 am)? What kinda riding would you rather do? Bigger climb/techy downhills or more flowy singletrack?




yea we will be there at 7.....Whatever everyone wants to do is cool


steve


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 21, 2008)

I guess I'm in to slow the ride down;-)


----------



## Greg (Aug 21, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> So are you starting out techy or flowy?



What is your preferred start time? I will adjust each leg of this ride based on that.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> What is your preferred start time? I will adjust each leg of this ride based on that.



Ugh.  I just realized we started going to new church.  Only mass is 8:30 on Sunday.  In future weekends I could be down for 7 am rides.  gives me time to get home and spend the bulk of the day with the fam.


----------



## Greg (Aug 21, 2008)

Bummer. Say a prayer for me. Lord knows I need it!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 21, 2008)

Looks like I'm out for this one guys.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 22, 2008)

Steve, did you have a chance to replace your chain?


----------



## Greg (Aug 22, 2008)

So the roll call looks like:

Greg
o3jeff
powhunter
johnnypoach (I assume)

Anyone else? I'm thinking we start with the Sessions side and then do the big loop for the second leg. Unless of course, the old men are up for the big climb?


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 22, 2008)

You lost me, we going to do the Sessions big loop(out by beaver pond), scale down the cliffs and into sessiowoods, then cross 69 to the FR and up the big climb, then the DH across 69 and through the ST there and back to the cars?


----------



## Greg (Aug 22, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> You lost me, we going to do the Sessions big loop(out by beaver pond), scale down the cliffs and into sessiowoods, then cross 69 to the FR and up the big climb, then the DH across 69 and through the ST there and back to the cars?



No. I don't think we'll head south of Beaver Pond. I'm thinking B Street down to the logging area and head up to the blue trail from there (that spot we stopped at the other night where Brian and I tried your loaner). Then back to Scoville either via the twisties or the straight shot on the Tunxis. Then the big northern loop via the cemetery twisites.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 22, 2008)

I missed in Steve's post he only wanted to do a half a ride. That will work, at least we will get them on some new trails they haven't ridden.


----------



## Greg (Aug 22, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I missed in Steve's post he only wanted to do a half a ride. That will work, at least we will get them on some new trails they haven't ridden.



Yup. I don't think they've hit B Street yet. And the blue trail is pretty technical. I'll be walking the site of Red's rib crushing crash though. :-o


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 22, 2008)

Screw walking it, they told me I can do 8 foot drops on this bike!


----------



## Greg (Aug 22, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Screw walking it, they told me I can do 8 foot drops on this bike!



It's actually a very rideable spot if you have a lot of (1) balls and (2) speed. My lack of #1 usually results in my lack of #2 so I'll walk it.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 22, 2008)

Greg said:


> Yup. I don't think they've hit B Street yet. And the blue trail is pretty technical. I'll be walking the site of Red's rib crushing crash though. :-o



Come on... you wuss!

I would never take the line Red and Chris took (they are insane). But there is a line on the far left when looking down that is pretty smooth and rideable. The next time I am there I will give it a shot.


----------



## severine (Aug 22, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Screw walking it, they told me I can do 8 foot drops on this bike!


  Somebody better get video of that!


----------



## Greg (Aug 22, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Come on... you wuss!
> 
> I would never take the line Red and Chris took (they are insane). But there is a line on the far left when looking down that is pretty smooth and rideable. The next time I am there I will give it a shot.



I'll gladly wear my wuss badge with honor. So, does this mean you're coming? How about that trash-talkin' wife of yours?


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 22, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'll gladly wear my wuss badge with honor. So, does this mean you're coming? How about that trash-talkin' wife of yours?



It all depends on how Saturday goes


----------



## Greg (Aug 22, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> It all depends on how Saturday goes



How so? I rode with the most brutal hangover I've endured all summer. What makes you so special to think you can skip the ride.... huh?


----------



## MRGisevil (Aug 22, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'll gladly wear my wuss badge with honor. So, does this mean you're coming? How about that trash-talkin' wife of yours?



Trash talk? I was only talkin' about your mom....o wait...nvm :lol:

Dude- that line looked awesome! I want to give it a shot some day...Tim will probably be reading my you-googally that following afternoon but hey...mom always said I prolly wouldn't make it to 40 :lol:


----------



## Greg (Aug 22, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Trash talk? I was only talkin' about your mom....o wait...nvm :lol:



Oh...we're resorting to mom jokes now? That's lame.



MRGisevil said:


> Dude- that line looked awesome! I want to give it a shot some day...Tim will probably be reading my you-googally that following afternoon but hey...mom always said I prolly wouldn't make it to 40 :lol:



Not sure what frickin' language that is, but I take that as a "no, I'm too scared".


----------



## MRGisevil (Aug 22, 2008)

Greg said:


> Oh...we're resorting to mom jokes now? That's lame.



Not as lame as ur mom :lol:


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 22, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Dude- that line looked awesome! I want to give it a shot some day...Tim will probably be reading my you-googally that following afternoon but hey...mom always said I prolly wouldn't make it to 40 :lol:



Greg, Haven't you ever seen Zoolander?

you-googaly = Eulogy............. I can't explain, you just have to watch the movie


----------



## Greg (Aug 22, 2008)

I did see Zoolander and thought it was way overrated. There's certain humor I just don't get; same with Monty Python. I'm an outcast, I know.

So back to the important stuff - are you going to drag your hungover feeble ass down here?


----------



## MRGisevil (Aug 22, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Greg, Haven't you ever seen Zoolander?
> 
> you-googaly = Eulogy............. I can't explain, you just have to watch the movie



Ya rly! I feel like I'm taking crazy pills!


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 22, 2008)

Greg said:


> So back to the important stuff - are you going to drag your hungover feeble ass down here?



Seriously I am not a big drinker anymore. I will probably have like 3 or 4 beers the entire day (2 parties). I highly doubt I will be hung over at all. I think that I am just going to be tired from all the running around all day and getting in late.


----------



## Greg (Aug 22, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I think that I am just going to be tired from all the running around all day and getting in late.


----------



## MRGisevil (Aug 22, 2008)

Greg said:


>



That image was an awesome come back, Greggers. Awesome.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 22, 2008)

You can bow out after half the ride with JP and Steve if you can't handle it:wink:


----------



## Greg (Aug 22, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> You can bow out after half the ride with JP and Steve if you can't handle it:wink:



Exactly. Even o3jeff is forgoing some of his beauty sleep to ride early Sunday morning.

Sleep is overrated.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 22, 2008)

Yea, you can go home and take a nap like I plan to do after the ride.


----------



## Greg (Aug 22, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Yea, you can go home and take a nap like I plan to do after the ride.



Cripes. You guys with all the sleeping in, napping, etc. are a bunch of wimps. If I regularly get 7 hours of sleep, I'm 100%. A night or two of 5 hours? no problem. You'll get plenty of rest when you're dead.


----------



## MRGisevil (Aug 22, 2008)

Greg said:


> Cripes. You guys with all the sleeping in, napping, etc. are a bunch of wimps. If I regularly get 7 hours of sleep, I'm 100%. A night or two of 5 hours? no problem. You'll get plenty of rest when you're dead.



well plenty of rest when you're dead keep in mind Timmy will likely be leaving the house an hour earlier than any of you to make it on time


----------



## bvibert (Aug 22, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> well plenty of rest when you're dead keep in mind Timmy will likely be leaving the house an hour earlier than any of you to make it on time



He told us it takes him like 45 minutes to get there.  It takes me close to 30 from my house.  I'll give him 30 minutes earlier, but not an hour... :roll:


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 22, 2008)

At that time of the morning he can probably knock another 10 more minute off with no one on the roads.


----------



## Greg (Aug 22, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> well plenty of rest when you're dead keep in mind Timmy will likely be leaving the house an hour earlier than any of you to make it on time



Do I need to repost that crybaby pic?


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 22, 2008)

bvibert said:


> He told us it takes him like 45 minutes to get there.  It takes me close to 30 from my house.  I'll give him 30 minutes earlier, but not an hour... :roll:




Depending on hoe many red lights I hit on rt 202 through Simsbury & Avon it ca range from 45 to 60 minutes. There are alot of lights on that road.


----------



## Greg (Aug 22, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Depending on hoe many red lights I hit on rt 202 through Simsbury & Avon it ca range from 45 to 60 minutes. There are alot of lights on that road.



I guess I do:







:razz: :razz: :razz:


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 22, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Depending on hoe many red lights I hit on rt 202 through Simsbury & Avon it ca range from 45 to 60 minutes. There are alot of lights on that road.



:idea: Wake up a bit earlier and give yourself enough time then


----------



## bvibert (Aug 22, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Depending on hoe many red lights I hit on rt 202 through Simsbury & Avon it ca range from 45 to 60 minutes. There are alot of lights on that road.



Don't you know that traffic lights in CT are optional before 8am?

I still stand by my assessment; you may leave up to 30 minutes before me, not 60.

As for Marge; Stop working so damn much, it's not good for you.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 22, 2008)

Greg said:


> I guess I do:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How about if you stop hot-linking that image, it never shows up for me at work... :roll:


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 22, 2008)

None of his images are showing up for me and I have no blocks at work.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 22, 2008)

I guess I need to leave work and go home to see them.

later


----------



## Greg (Aug 22, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Don't you know that traffic lights in CT are optional before 8am?
> 
> I still stand by my assessment; you may leave up to 30 minutes before me, not 60.
> 
> As for Marge; Stop working so damn much, it's not good for you.



Butt out big man. You're skipping out on this ride too. :razz:


----------



## Greg (Aug 22, 2008)

bvibert said:


> How about if you stop hot-linking that image, it never shows up for me at work... :roll:





o3jeff said:


> None of his images are showing up for me and I have no blocks at work.



Here's the crybaby for the crybabies:


----------



## MRGisevil (Aug 22, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Depending on hoe many red lights I hit on rt 202 through Simsbury & Avon it ca range from 45 to 60 minutes. There are alot of lights on that road.



hehehehe u said hoe


----------



## bvibert (Aug 22, 2008)

Greg said:


> Here's the crybaby for the crybabies:



Thanks, you shouldn't hot-link anyway, it's theft of services _and_ bad karma. :lol:


----------



## Greg (Aug 22, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> hehehehe u said hoe



He's got that bachelor party on his mind....


----------



## bvibert (Aug 22, 2008)

Greg said:


> Butt out big man. You're skipping out on this ride too. :razz:



Yeah, but I have a good excuse; I have an appointment for my monthly full body waxing at 9am.  Then I'm going for a nice pedicure and a massage.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 22, 2008)

Greg said:


> He's got that bachelor party on his mind....



Not that much fun......its a jack & Jill, so it mean parents, aunts and uncles.....and Randi will also be there:roll:


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 22, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Yeah, but I have a good excuse; I have an appointment for my monthly full body waxing at 9am.  Then I'm going for a nice pedicure and a massage.



Thats a whole lot of wax :-o I hope they can finish up with that by Monday.


----------



## Greg (Aug 22, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Yeah, but I have a good excuse; I have an appointment for my monthly full body waxing at 9am.  Then I'm going for a nice pedicure and a massage.



That's gross.



MR. evil said:


> Not that much fun......its a jack & Jill, so it mean parents, aunts and uncles.....and Randi will also be there:roll:



So, how late is this little soiree supposed to run?


----------



## powhunter (Aug 22, 2008)

Greg said:


> Here's the crybaby for the crybabies:




waaaaaa..waaaaa!!   I cant make it because 7 is too early....but JP will be there at 7


steve


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 22, 2008)

Down to 3 it sounds like.

Greg
o3jeff
johnnypoach (I assume)


----------



## bvibert (Aug 22, 2008)

If I can get my wife drunk enough Saturday night to not notice me sneaking out of the house at 6:30am then I could potentially make it...  Just don't tell her...


----------



## severine (Aug 22, 2008)

bvibert said:


> If I can get my wife drunk enough Saturday night to not notice me sneaking out of the house at 6:30am then I could potentially make it...  Just don't tell her...


:smash:

I was actually trying to find a way so that we could both go... but I know I can't keep up with your ludicrous speed pace and we do have to be in East Haddam for noon, dressed, clean, and with fruit salad to boot.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 22, 2008)

severine said:


> :smash:
> 
> I was actually trying to find a way so that we could both go... but I know I can't keep up with your ludicrous speed pace and we do have to be in East Haddam for noon, dressed, clean, and with fruit salad to boot.



Make the fruit salad on Saturday, leave Nass by 11.  We'll be dressed, clean is a relative term.  Besides they have a pool there...


----------



## severine (Aug 22, 2008)

Somehow I don't think your plan will work all that well....


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 22, 2008)

I am really going to try and make it Sunday. But there is a small chance I won't at all or I will be there late


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 22, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Make the fruit salad on Saturday, leave Nass by 11.  We'll be dressed, clean is a relative term.  Besides they have a pool there...



Leave by 11? the ride starts at 7, you could bail at 10 and still get 3 hours of riding in.


----------



## severine (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm not trying to rain on anyone's parade - honestly.  I would love to go (and I already knew you'd want to, Brian).  But I know there's not a chance in hell I can keep up with a fast-paced, long ride.  And I don't want to be the one holding everybody back either (though I assume this group would just ditch me in the woods somewhere anyway ).


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 22, 2008)

severine said:


> I'm not trying to rain on anyone's parade - honestly.  I would love to go (and I already knew you'd want to, Brian).  But I know there's not a chance in hell I can keep up with a fast-paced, long ride.  And I don't want to be the one holding everybody back either (though I assume this group would just ditch me in the woods somewhere anyway ).



If Steve and JP are riding it won't be that fast:wink:


----------



## severine (Aug 22, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> If Steve and JP are riding it won't be that fast:wink:


Oh heck, even they're faster than I am!


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 22, 2008)

severine said:


> Oh heck, even they're faster than I am!



To be honest I am not that fast either. I can ride fast when I have to, and I ussually have to just to keep up with my riding partners. But when it comes down to it I prefer a medium pace, and hitting alot of techy stuff. 

Its scary that a couple of the guys I ride with regularly make Greg and Brian look slow :-o. There is no way I can keep up with them when they ride full tilt. They have to stop and wait for me all the time.


----------



## Greg (Aug 22, 2008)

powhunter said:


> waaaaaa..waaaaa!!   I cant make it because 7 is too early....but JP will be there at 7
> 
> 
> steve



I hope you're not serious. :roll: Meet for 8:30 then...


----------



## powhunter (Aug 23, 2008)

yea ive got to  go in to work earlier then I thought......JP will be there at 7

steve


----------



## Greg (Aug 23, 2008)

powhunter said:


> yea ive got to  go in to work earlier then I thought......JP will be there at 7
> 
> steve



Bummer.


----------



## Greg (Aug 23, 2008)

Spoke with Johnny tonight and he is in. Riding the old Trek 930 with the faulty headset. :lol: See you guys at 7 am.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 23, 2008)

So it looks like just the three of us.


----------



## Greg (Aug 23, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> So it looks like just the three of us.



Yep. Unless Tim decides to sack up. I'm thinking the big loop first, but we'll discuss at the lot.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 23, 2008)

I have all my stuff already to go. Was going to load up the bike in the car, but but had second thoughts and decided to leave it in the basement until tomorrow.


----------



## Greg (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm ready too. Just have to fill the bladder, load the batteries in the GPS and load the bikes. I'm tired today. We didn't end up going to the beach so I started staining my 850 square foot deck. Brushing stain on the spindles is tedious. I'll be hitting the pillow sooner rather than later.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 23, 2008)

I _might_ be there for the ride tomorrow.  Don't wait around for me though.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 24, 2008)

We'll give you til 5 after.

So it sounds like you got her pretty drunk and your plan _might_ go down.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 24, 2008)

ok guys....I'll be there. I should be leaving here in 10 or so minutes, dos I may be a few minute late. I need to stop and get a coffee.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 24, 2008)

We'll wait for you


----------



## powhunter (Aug 24, 2008)

Wheres the TR??   JP stopped by the restaurant....He looked half dead!!!  You effin animals!!!  

steve


----------



## severine (Aug 24, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Wheres the TR??   JP stopped by the restaurant....He looked half dead!!!  You effin animals!!!
> 
> steve


Where's your video from last week?


----------

